# Would people buy from a teen breeder?



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

In about a year or so whenever I feel finished with my breeding research for cresteds, me and my friend wants to start breeding crested geckos. However, I was told that people would refuse to buy from teenagers because we're irresponsible (which uh, can't blame some people due to the teen image). I don't want to start breeding if no one is going to buy. It's not for the money, its just we want to try at a new morph, or at least try to breed a more positive gene over a negative. Like a breeding project.

What are your thoughts? Would YOU personally buy from a teen?

Thanks!

~Britt


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The law states yu have to be over sixteen to buy and own a pet so you need to be over that unless u have an adult on hand. I would join the IHS and take your offspring to their shows, and also monthly meetings if there is one in your area. Reptile and pet shops will want cheap prices, cheaper than you want to get. If you know your stuff, willing for people to visit and have the right set ups I don't see any problems at all. One person who is doing well and I hope he dosent mind me saying this is Andrew from polliwog. I remember him as just a private breeder who use to go to the IHS show with his mum. And he was young. (ok so he now goes with both his parents- but they now own a very well organised business)!


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

I don't know if this helps because I'm not from UK and I'm only 11 but personally,I would buy from a teen as long as they are willing to answer all my questions and the setups are correct.I'm also on a Malaysian forum and some people who are just starting out have asked me if I have any leopard geckos for sale and they know I'm 11,but I didn't have any for sale as I'm just only venturing into breeding them.Hopefulyl when I've got better morphs and leos to sell,the breeders themselves will buy some from me  good luck!


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

I would be hesitant to purchase from a teen however, if i could see all set ups were correct and their vivs/tanks and everything was in place then i would probably consider buying one from a teen.

The teen image can be a downfall, but if your a respectable person then it should all go well.

Before you start your breeding project, try this forum again and see if people would purchase of you.


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to say thanks to everyone!

To Animal - It's not like that over in the states, or at least NY. I'll review the laws though, thanks!

To Pts - I totally understand why people wouldn't too, thats why I want to try to build up rep for myself. I'm naturally a nice person and I LOVE my Jackie, heck shes in a living vivarium 36x18x24. I guess taking pictures of how they're treated, maybe even take videos would be sufficent. Thanks!

To Fiona - Good enough, thanks!  Goodluck with your leos!

(Please note: I like to thank alot)


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I bred 60 yemen chameleons when i was 12 and i sold all of them. i have my age stated on here but not many eople looked so when they cam to collect he animals they were very suprised to see who i was! They all said what fantastic setups i had and made sure i could answer their questions if they had any. Also as above i didn't do it for the money i did it for the experience. i did sell a few to shops but the majority i sold to private people on here. i think if your happy with the standard of care someone has then by all mens buy off them. Everyone has to start somwhere!


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

To Bradley - Wow at 12? That's amazing!

Thats what I hate, people who breed for money. That defiently rose my confidence thanks!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Fai0607 said:


> To Bradley - Wow at 12? That's amazing!
> 
> Thats what I hate, people who breed for money. That defiently rose my confidence thanks!


All he had to do was put the two together and incubate the eggs it wasn't like he had to mate the female himself! Lol. Well done though.


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah ha but I dont know how much is in a clutch for chameleons. I get over-whelmed easily so thats why its gonna take ages before I feel ready.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

If the animals are well priced and healthy, age doesn't come into it...
There's a few younger teenage breeders on here that produce stunning animals so I really can't see a problem....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i didn't know you were a teenager till you mentioned it in your first post. If you're selling through forums then people will only have your forum reputation to go off, and only find out you're a teen when they knock on your door.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I am 15 years old, almost 16. I have previously bred certain species of lizards and i now breed various morphs or royal pythons. I have sold alot of reptiles that i have bred to many people and i have never had any complaints. I have taken in rescues that have been very ill and i have nursed them back to health. 

I have kept reptiles for over 6 years now and last year i decided i have enough exsperience to get one of my dream snakes. A false water cobra. 12 months on and shes doing well and im more than happy ive got her.

I help and give people advice that are 3 times my age, age does not come into it at all. Maybe years of exsperience but not age.


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well its also on my about me, and fair enough ha. I just don't want that rebellious teen rep hit me.

To Southpython - True... experiences over age. However, when I stated such to an old forum everyone said "Chances are little-to-none you're not going to sell anything because people will see you as immature." THIS is why I left that forum =/


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i am 16 and have bred corns for the past three years i think it comes down to common sense really. like i did a tonne of research and i think only people are truly intrested and love reptiles would attept to breed them.
also age doesnt matter i have seen plaenty of grown men selling dirty badly kept snakes and they look at me like i am saying they are wrong, i think people get a good impression when they come round and see the animals.
people have bought from me and i think as soon as i open the door they are like "thats a kid this cant be good" then when they see m reptile room they are like wow this is better then mine and the animals are so well kept and then if the animals are good then you have nothing to wory about


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm seventeen and if I were to breed something more than inverts I'd hope it wouldn't cause someone to not purchase from me.

I'd be happy for them to visit my home, thoroughly look at my husbandry and just from my enthusiasm, mature approach and knowledge to be satisfied.

Don't get me wrong though, I've met and know of people of this age whom have terrible husbandry and don't put any sort of effort into their care of animals. Which has set a bad example for many other younger members of this forum.

cheers
aust


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

some of best people I have known in the reptile world were/are amazing herpetologists are teenagers, or were back then but were still very good.


----------



## LordFlange (Nov 18, 2010)

all most people want regardless of your age is good healthy reptiles at a reasonable price, also normally when your breeding its always good to have feeding and waste records and dont sell any to anyone you dont feel will look after them.

one of the biggest whole sale snake breeders in the North West of England is only like 22, and he's selling thousands of snakes a year and some of them are worth thousands and thousands of pounds. so dont put yourself down because of your age just do it and see what happens, sell them to local pet shops and friends and over forums etc etc


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

To everyone - Thanks for the little pick-me-up there! I just wanted to make sure because after what I was told.

To LordFlange - I actually plan to sell them to reputable breeders so I know they'll be in good care and that their bloodline will live on....in a sense. I don't how how retails are over there but here they don't know two craps about reptiles. I don't trust a pet shop with my animals life, but thanks for the suggestions!

I'd like to sell to RFUK but I believe I need a license for international animal shipping and people would rather buy domestic unless there are some american buyers here.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Fai0607 said:


> Well its also on my about me, and fair enough ha. I just don't want that rebellious teen rep hit me.
> 
> To Southpython - True... experiences over age. However, when I stated such to an old forum everyone said "Chances are little-to-none you're not going to sell anything because people will see you as immature." THIS is why I left that forum =/


Yep well they are wrong, look at my available page :whistling2: All sold.

All have met me in person, all know my age. All are happy. No complaints but thankyou PMs and Phone calls.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, 
I'm a Teen too xP I don't think I am irresponsible, I bred and hand reared Lovebirds when I was 13, which was feeding them from every 4 hours when young all through day and night, and gradually got less and less, and it was really fun! They all sold fine and I got some emails saying thank you, one I sold to a friend, so I still get to see him, so it seemed everyone was happy, I don't think its whether people are younger or older, but for me its when I read an ad and the person sounds genuine, and as if they know a lot about the animal, and the type of language they use etc. Sounds kinda weird and I could be wrong but yep. So yeaaa I would buy from a teenager.  Sorry I rambled on and used lots and lots of commas so you can't breathe, I must like commas...


----------

